

PayPal Allowing Me To Use Two Different Passwords To Login - karlhadwen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc2BUwqTwAM

======
eyeareque
Are your passwords similar in the first few chars? ex:

thisismypassword12345 thisismypassword54321

I've heard of password hash issues (amazon had this problem) where they only
used the first 8 chars of a password when generating the hash that they
stored.

~~~
karlhadwen
Afraid not. My passwords are ones that I made up and just kind of got used to
typing, without giving too much away as to what they are...they're completely
different and just words/numbers that have no meaning really.

~~~
eyeareque
That is strange. You should report it to google's bug bounty program so that
they can triage it or get it to a group that can fix it. (I'm not sure of
another avenue to get through to a person there.)

~~~
karlhadwen
Indeed it is. I'm afraid Google only have their own bug bounty program and I
think PayPal no longer have one.

In terms of where to go from here I've no idea.

~~~
eyeareque
If you asked the google bug bounty program about it, I'm sure they'd either
answer for youtube, or send you in the right direction. While unlikely, I
wonder if it was some kind of hash table collision. If you change your
password again that might solve the issue if that was the root cause (a
guess).

